
Show HN: Sensorize – A memory game - phmarques
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sensorize-insanely-hard-memory/id1043909883?l=pt&ls=1&mt=8
======
silentfish
Android version?

~~~
phmarques
We're working on it! I'm so sorry we couldn't launch an Android version
together with the iOS one.

